

Blink is back - danielharan
https://github.com/garyharan/blink_is_back

======
Scaevolus
CSS implementations are better, and have already been discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6182772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6182772)

